# Jackson, MS MBN this saturday July 17th



## Nick2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is anyone else attending this?  I have never been to a competition and am going to walk around and observe a little(and eat a little), this weekend.


----------



## Nick2 (Jul 18, 2010)

I went to this one in the rain saturday and got there around 1:00pm.  All of the teams were really nice and I got to talk to several teams (including the one that won).  I even got to taste the Q of several of the teams.  Its kinda cool to know what the champs bbq tastes like, gives you a goal.  

My wife, who doesnt eat anything with skin, bones, excess fat, or bbq sauce was forced to try some because she didnt want to be rude when the guy made it to the finals offered.  It was make or break time-and she had to try a piece.  She took one bite of the butt and one bite of the picnic and then wanted more!!!  Happiest thing that could happen ever, she said it was really good.  Only problem is, she has hated Q all these years (hasnt had my Q yet)...and doesnt like it.  So i gotta step up the game and start making championship Q so she will eat it!


----------

